
Watch LetsEncrypt issue its millionth certificate live - svenfaw
http://crt.sh/?Identity=%25&iCAID=7395
======
metachris
For reference:

* Certificate # 250k: Jan. 5, 2016 [1]

* Certificate # 500k: Feb. 4, 2016 [2]

* Certificate # 1M: Mar. 8, 2016

Seems they went from 250k certs per month in Jan to 500k certs per month in
Feb.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/letsencrypt/status/684221075966705664](https://twitter.com/letsencrypt/status/684221075966705664)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/letsencrypt/status/695077737380208640](https://twitter.com/letsencrypt/status/695077737380208640)

~~~
evilpie
[https://letsencrypt.org/stats/](https://letsencrypt.org/stats/)

------
noja
Who is publishing this list of possibly not-published-anywhere-else SSL sites?
Having them all in a big easy to download list is not what I expected from
LetsEncrypt.

~~~
dan1234
It’s intentional. The general idea is to make it easier to detect fraudulently
issued certificates. LetsEncrypt submit all certificates[0] to Certificate
Transparency[1] logs.

Chrome won’t actually show the green address bar for EV certs unless a CT
proof is provided along with the certificate[2].

[0][https://letsencrypt.org/certificates/](https://letsencrypt.org/certificates/)

[1][https://www.certificate-transparency.org/faq](https://www.certificate-
transparency.org/faq)

[2][https://blog.digicert.com/certificate-transparency-
required-...](https://blog.digicert.com/certificate-transparency-required-ev-
certificates-show-green-address-bar-chrome/)

------
Aissen
Is this a Certificate Transparency log ? It does not look "live" though. How
often is it refreshed ?

~~~
metachris
It refreshed a few minutes ago. Perhaps all 15 min?

~~~
Aissen
Yes, and it just grew by ~20 certificates, which means people aren't gettings
those as quickly as I thought.

~~~
metachris
It jumped from 997,800 to 998,500 to 999,905 within the last 30 minutes. So i
guess in in the next hour they will break 1M.

~~~
aorth
Lucky me, I saw it at 999,905 and then immediately refreshed and it was at
1,000,038. I feel so blessed to have seen it pass 1M. :)

------
jpcarmona
Why does it look that most of issued certificates are for malware /ads
domains? I'm guessing from the weird names.

~~~
fpoling
It could be very well that most domains on the internet are for malware and
ads where the cost of the domain itself is just slightly below break even
point and LetsEncrypt now allows to serve them over https without extra
investment.

------
executesorder66
Yay to : webdemo.jung.de

You win some internet points.

~~~
slevin063
Its vuweb.smf.telema-stg.whitecloud.jp actually!

~~~
zeeZ
I counted the same.

[https://crt.sh/?id=14392504](https://crt.sh/?id=14392504)

------
jorgecurio
has anyone been able to use letsencrypt with AWS api gatway? I've been
struggling for months. I keep getting https crossed out in red when accessing
my aws api gateway endpoint....

I generated certificates for *.mysite.com and when I go to api.mysite.com it
throws warning and if you continue the https in the address bar is red and
crossed out....

------
thejosh
Woo! Just hit the 1,000,038th!

~~~
dan2k3k4
I think this was the 1,000,000th one:
[https://crt.sh/?id=14392497](https://crt.sh/?id=14392497) [but I just counted
back down 38 from the page list...]

~~~
phit_
If you include the most recent you have to count down by 39, yours is the
1,000,001st

~~~
darfs
Why can't it be simply ?id=1000000? .__.

~~~
phit_
the site is owned by Comodo, it shows logs for various CA's

~~~
darfs
Hrm. Ok. Never saw it before and looking atm from mobile. Sorry :)

